# Yellow Jacket Ground Nest



## JBG420 (Aug 27, 2011)

Was out brush hogging a small field that is way overgrown. In the process, I ran over a ground nest of yellow jackets. They won. Went back several hours later to try and locate the nest but can't find it. Thought maybe I could finish the field quick. Wrong. They won again. 

Any advice on 1) how to find the nests in a half cut severely overgrown field and 2) what can i wear, particularly over my head, to give some protection to get the field cut?


----------



## Bondo (Dec 8, 2007)

> 2) what can i wear, particularly over my head, to give some protection to get the field cut?


Ayuh,.... The only way to find the nest is to watch 'em comin', 'n goin',....

The only safe way to get close, 'n kill it, is after dark,...
Of course, mowin' it after dark will also work,....

I've killed a few by findin' their hole, waitin' til dark, then dumpin' a gallon of clorox down the hole, 'n placin' a rock on the hole,...


----------



## Bud9051 (Nov 11, 2015)

I ran into a nest next to my house and saw where they were entering and exiting, Sprinkled some Seven powder on the opening and took them right out. They had to walk through it before they could fly and as they entered.

If you can't see them, maybe make a quick pass or two after dark to clean up that area. Then watch the next day. In the heat of the day there should be frequent traffic.

If poisons are not acceptable ask about my shop vac solution with a long section of PVC. They attack the noise at the end and suction takes over. But you still have to find them.

Bud


----------



## JBG420 (Aug 27, 2011)

Thanks for the tips. Problem is o can't find them. I see a few here and there but no noticeable nest or area where they come and go from. Thinking I won't be able to find the nest at all so just looking for the best way to protect myself when I finish mowing from a full swarm. 15-20 of an got me yesterday and that was brutal. Can't imagine having the whole nest swarm. I guess I could always just burn the entire field ;-)


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

I'm not positive this will work for trailing yellow jackets travel but I know it sure works for trailing honey bee flight path. 

Watch against the sun and the light glitters off of the wings. When you see one and loose sight you go to that last approximate location you last saw it and wait/ watch for the next bee. Does not work with the sun to your back.


----------



## Bud9051 (Nov 11, 2015)

Bulky clothing so they can't sting through an outer covering. For the outer maybe some painters coveralls. Or environmental suits with a hood. Not sure where you would find that. If you have any beekeepers in your area they might be able to direct you.

A hooded sweatshirt with one of those mosquito net hats, maybe.

Once you are covered you might be able to walk around and see where they are coming from.

Bud


----------



## Canarywood1 (May 5, 2012)

You need something like this.

https://www.walmart.com/ip/Camouflage-Patten-Beekeeper-Hat-Beekeeping-Face-Mask/45468375


I think they have a whole suit on amazon for $40.00


----------



## lenaitch (Feb 10, 2014)

Bud9051 said:


> . . .
> Or environmental suits with a hood. Not sure where you would find that. If you have any beekeepers in your area they might be able to direct you.
> . . .


Up here environmental suits ('bunny suits') are available at places selling safety supplies. They're not very thick or durable though - they are basically paper.


----------



## chandler48 (Jun 5, 2017)

Be aware yellow jackets have two entrance/exit points. You get one, and they will use the other.

Dad would always locate them both, take a wine bottle with about 3 oz of gasoline in it and turn it up and jamb it in one hole, then wait a few seconds and light the other hole. Don't do this at home.


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

Just be careful; I'm sure you're aware of this. Make sure someone knows where you are. You could have an allergic rxn the 2nd/3rd time. Although, a good idea, I wouldn't wear an $11 outfit from who knows where. That guy has his chest exposed & thin clothing. Yellow Jackets can be so aggressive.







Last time we were camping, I opened a can of tuna & was swarmed. Try throwing one out, far from you & watch. That's assuming you have meat-eating yellow jackets like us.

I don't like pesticides but grabbed a flea bomb that had been left in the car & bombed them by hand. Don't tell the Park Rangers.


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

This is a good, although dated article. Info is still the same. Turns out the aggressive meat-eating ones are from Germany.

http://www.kevinroderick.com/meatbees.html


----------



## Oso954 (Jun 23, 2012)

Make some bucket yellowjacket traps, set 2-3 out by the nest, preferably at dusk or night. Give them a day or two to reduce the population.

http://www.paratusfamilia.com/2011/09/catching-bees.html

The meat bait does not attract honey bees.


----------



## ChuckF. (Aug 25, 2013)

You be careful, if they got you 15-20 times you could be dead now. Yellow jackets are funny, their bite can be more systemic than local, so by the time you realize they are biting you, your blood pressure can be through the roof.

Since you can't find the hole in the ground, I would get some liquid Sevin and put it in a hose-end sprayer, and treat that whole area. Wait a day or two.


----------

